# Tony Montana



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi! 

This is the story of our new bunny, Tony Montana.







He was a easter photo bunny at the studio where my wife Alishaworks. He got injured by one of the other bunnies.We took him in and are now going to spoil him rotten.

I just got back from the vet with some eye drops, Gentamicin Sulfate,that we need to put in his eye and on the spot where the doc lanced anabcess 3 times a day. He also gets to have oral antibiotic twice aday. I was told to buy some eye irrigation solution to cleanhim with before giving the drops.

The doc had to cut away the part of his lower eyelid that you can see hanging away in the picture, it was necrotic tissue.

On top of this he has _Coccidia_ showing up in his stool and ascab on his left jaw line that seems a little infected but the doc wasconfident that the antibiotics would take care of these too.He didn't want to stress the bunny anymore today by digging at the scab.

I go back on Friday for a follow-up visit so the doc can check Tony's progress.

I'll post up another shot of him (post vet visit) soon. He is pretty gruesome looking ATM. AWWW!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Here are a couple of shots of Tony, post-vet visit:






Above his eye you can see where they had to drain the abcess.






Here he is sitting in his litter box. I don't know why helikes to sit there instead of in his nifty igloo. The box isa little big for his cage, I might need to get a smaller corner box forinside his cage and keep the bigger one for potty training for when heis loose in the room.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Exotic Complete Health Exam: $51
TMS Liquid 1oz: $20
Gentamicin Opthalmic: $23
Clip and Clean: $26
Fecal Exam: $24
Total: $148 on MasterCard

Saving a bunny from being "let loose in the woods": priceless!


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Mar 27, 2007)

What a sweetie he is. Bunnies like tosit in their litterboxes, it is good that you got a big one. To helpwith litter training put hay in/near it so he can sit and eat at thesame time. I read somewhere that they like to do that.
&lt;3, RaE 
P.S. Hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks weetwoo! =)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh, that poor baby. I can't tell from the pic - did he lose the eye itself?

Bless you for taking him in, caring forhimand giving hima good home.


----------



## binkies (Mar 27, 2007)

Wowie poo! That is a nasty lookin eye! Thank you for taking care of that baby! Keep the pictures comng!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

No, he didn't lose the eye, the vet thinks hewill probably heal up ok, but might not be real pretty on thatside. Once it heals some he will have a better idea.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

binkies: I will! Funny, my wife and I were just reading your bunnies' blog. She loves Ivory's ears.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 27, 2007)

Tony Montana is adorable. You and yourwife are real GEMS for taking the sweet little bunny in. Boyis he lucky. 

You have no idea how many people would not spend that kind of money ona pet especially one they just got, they'd probably just letthe poor thing loose somewhere.

Looking forward to many more pictures of this little beauty.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG! Someone else from Louisiana! *Grabs you and ties you to a chair* Now you can never leave! Muwuhahahaha!

Your rabbit is absolutely adorable, what a beautiful little baby. I amso glad that you got him and were able to get him out of such ahorrible situation. Look at his little eye! *Sniffle*


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi! Thanks for the welcome. (I had to google Fordoche!) Looks like you are a little west of Baton Rouge?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 27, 2007)

awww tony is so adorable! im so gladthat you guys have got him now! hes going to be sospoiled!:bunnydance:cant wait to see more pictures! 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

It's a bit under an hour outside of Baton Rouge-- yep going west. I'm about 20 minutes from New Roads. I usually justtell everyone I'm 45 minutes to an hour over the old bridge, headingwest. 

I live in Baton Rouge all my life,we just moved out here in August of '06. 

Beware -- you live close to me, it'll be easier for me to bunnynap! :tongue

BTW... :welcome1:wave2


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, I know the "old bridge". I went toLSU for freshman year. Grew up in "the parish", born andraised Chalmatian.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks peapoo!

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> awww tony is soadorable! im so glad that you guys have got himnow! hes going to be so spoiled!:bunnydance:cantwait to see more pictures!
> 
> welcome to the forum!


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 27, 2007)

When you put him to bed do you tell him
"Say goodnight to the bad guy"


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Someone finally got the reference! :0


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are some from Tony's first foray out of his cage:





"Whoa, where am I?"





"Hey now, what's this little thing?" That's our Jack Russel/Chihuahua mix, Chewy.





"Step away from the lamb! Hey, your feet smell like pee..."





"Hmm, I guess the bunny can stay..."

Chewy has been SO interested in the bunny since it came home withus. I was worried that Chewy might think it was a toy. (Chewyis very spoiled.) But so far so good. It will be along time before I totally trust him around Tony of course, terrierswere bred to chase little furry critters out of their holes. But, Ithink they will be ok together. So far our three cats havetotally ignored Tony.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tony was only out for maybe 5 minutes this time,I want to build up slowly, making sure Chewy is ok with him.I made sure to keep telling Chewy what a good boy he is so he won't getjealous.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice pictures. I like how your flash doesn't wash out the closer images.

So that's Chewy in your avatar?

We have a dog too. Desmond is an American EskimoTerrier Cross. Being 10 monthsold, he hasn't learned how tobe gentle with Pebbles (NetherlandDwarf). He is still curiousabout the bunny and thinks it is a toy.

Rainbows!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks! Yes, that's Chewy in his Yoda outfit for Halloween a couple of years ago.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

BTW, I can't even imagine a mix like that, have a photo?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 28, 2007)

This is one of the few times they are together.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Haha! Cool puppy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 28, 2007)

How's that little sweetheart Tony Montana doing today? I hope his eye is starting to heal.

Looking forward to MANY more pictures.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

He is doing great! I posted four pictures a few posts back, at the bottom of the first page.

Introduced him to our dog Chewy, so far so good, although Chewy gets alittle hyper and wanted to play. I had to keep him calm so he wouldn'tget to crazy around Tony.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are some more from tonight, once his mommy got home.





His two water bottles. He hasn't figured out how to use the blue spring loaded one yet. Or maybe he isn't strong enough!





Getting his chow on.





His eye is looking better, hard to tell from this picture though, poor guy.





First of many toys to come, I am sure.





Looks a lot better from this side. He is adept at showing me his bad side though!





Our Cornish Rex, Blu Z'Etoile giving Tony the once over.





Shopping for some more toys in that petplace catalogue.





Who is this hairy guy?





Let's see what I can get into back here...





Maybe if I get low to the ground Tony will come back out!


----------



## binkies (Mar 28, 2007)

He is so cute! It looks like he has a greatpersonality. btw, he shows you his bad eye because he wants us all tofeel bad for him! "look! just look! can you believe what happened tome? I bet I can use this to my advantage....daddy, my eye hurts can Ihave a craisin?"


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

You probably have that exactly right!

That reminds me, I need to pick up some craisins...


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am going to try to find some of that exfencestuff or whatever it is called today so we can let him roam around alittle more freely in the house.

Need to get wire covers too!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been using 






for both litter in his box and bedding for the rest of his cage so far...

Should I be using something else in his litter box?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't use bedding in my bunnys'cages... (mind you, my bunnies don't really havecages). They have a towel to play with and curl upon. I just have litter in their litter box, and I use woodstove pellets or Woody Pet.  



sas


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 29, 2007)

What an amazing story, and you are lovely totake Tony in :bunnydance: I really love his colouring! I hope his eyegets better. I have a cat with yucky eyes who needs surgery so I knowhow that feels :?.

I love the pics of Tony and Chewy together . My cats are really good with the bunnies but dogs are a bit scary!

Can't wait to see and hear more about Tony, what a brave little guy he is.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 29, 2007)

*wax32 wrote: *


> Ihave been using _(Carefresh) _for both litter in his box andbedding for the rest of his cage so far...
> Should I be using something else in his litter box?


Many of us use wood pellets onlyin our litterboxes. You don't really need to putlitterin the cage, once Tony islitter trained.

Here is a recentlink on wood pellets....
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20186&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=287381#p287381






This is Pebbles cage. She sleeps under the stool or in her litter box. 
The way it is set upmakes itreally easy to keep clean.

Rainbows!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

Pebblesis also a perfect bunny. 

I think what you are doing for this guy is awesome. Not many people would. You two are a bunny angels.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for all of the nice replies!

I will go to the feed store tomorrow and look for the wood pellets.

Here is a little playpen I picked up for Tony, will this be ok?






Let me know if this won't work before I take it out of the box and I'lltake it back. If it WILL work, let me know that too, so I can set itup. 

I also picked up some other goodies for him and will post them up in a bit!

PS, I guess until he is potty trained I should leave the bedding all over in his cage?


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

Pet_Bunny, is that one of those chinchilla cooling stones in Pebble's cage?


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey, where are *MY* new toys?!?!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

What a lucky bunny! My buns are now angry.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 29, 2007)

*wax32 wrote: *


> until he is potty trained I should leave the bedding all over in his cage?


Start training him now. And save your bedding forthe litter box only. You don't need itall over the cage, or Tony will think the whole cage is alitter box.

The simplest way is to wipe up pee and pick up poopand put them into the litter box if he has anaccident. Reward him with treats if he starts usingthe litter box. Leave hay by the litter box forhim to eat while sitting in the box.
Pebbles took 5 days to become fairly efficient.

There are lots of links about litter box training. Try usingthe search bar on the top of the forum page.

Rainbows!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, will do!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 29, 2007)

*wax32 wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny, is that one of those chinchilla cooling stones in Pebble's cage?


They areceramic tiles you can get athardware stores. Alot cheaper than the chinchilla coolingstones.  Pick up a few so youcan use them as weights like I did (glued twotogether and gluedit to the stool).You canputsome in the fridge to cool off and useon hot summer days.

For your play pen, many people make their ownwith NIC cubes. Waitand seehow high Tonycan jump, so you will knowhow high your pen needs to be.

Here is another link for more inexpensive ideas.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10792&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1

Rainbows!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

For now we needed something non-permanant, so we can move it around...






I think this will work well for now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

Where's the little guy in that picture? I don't see him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

Behind his water bottles! 

He did come out for a while while we were eating dinner. Heran laps and binkied! He also checked out his igloo and grassball.

His eye is looking a little better today too.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

OK now I can see him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

As you can see, our house isn't bunny-proofed yet. He would have a field day if he were loose!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here he is!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 30, 2007)

wax, Tony is adorable! What a lucky bun to finda spoiling home at his time of need :bunnydance: I reallylike that small animal pen, where did you get it?



EDIT: Oh yeah and how much was it? I'm going to keep an eye out for it!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks! It was 40 dollars at petsmart.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is another shot before I go off to work. Tony has his vet follow-up this afternoon...


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

Hopefully the follow up will go well.

You have a lovely set up there, Tony looks very happy!:bunnydance:And he's just so cute!:shock::inlove:


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

Next shot:


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

More...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2007)

Vet yet?


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

In the last shot you can see the cardboard I rigged up to keep Tony from putting his foot through the gate.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

I leave in an hour to bring him. Hiseye is looking better and better! Waking my wife up at 5am to give Tonyhis meds... almost as bad as actually giving the meds!

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Vet yet?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 30, 2007)

Good Luck at the Vets.

I get up before 5 am, to feed Pebbles andthen to work to support her lifeof luxury.:bow :bunnyheart

Rainbows!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Stan if Pebbles is too much work you can ship her to me. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

By the way, I found the litter-box grid thingsat walmart, they are used for making yarn purses and things!BUT, I can't find wood pellets or anything like them here.Any ideas where I should try? The feed store I know of lookedat me like I was crazy and they didn't have any at home depot.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmmm, most feed stores should carrythem. They are designed for horse stalls, so maybe you couldtry calling and asking for that? A compressed wood pellet forhorse stalls.

Maybe try contacting some of the brands listed in other threads directly and asking if they know of any suppliers in your area.

Or, even check pet stores. Some petstores will carryit. It's more expensive that way, but still probably muchcheaper than other litter. 

Any place that carries horse tack/equipment should carry the compressed wood pellets.

--Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 30, 2007)

Our Walmart has wood pelletsin the pet section, but they are more expensivebecause they are labeled for cats. PetShops should carry them too, butagain more expensive. I still think the bestbet is a hardware store or fire placeshop. Maybe the local shopshave put the wood pellets away because they are seasonalitems.Another placemightbe a horse supply depot.

However Wood Pellets costs way less than any other types of litter (Carefresh).

You can use the screen on top ofCarefresh to try out how it works.I'm just worried Tony might haveaccidents on your carpet. For yourramp, you could tape some carpet onthe cardboard so it won't be so slippery.

*Susan* : Pebbles is never too much work. It'sjust too much work going to work. 

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

The feedstore I went to carried horse tack, butstill had no clue! I told them it was for horse stalls. LOL.I ended up contacting woodypets and they directed me tosomeone nearby who supposedly has some... I am going to emailthem.

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Hmmm, most feed storesshould carry them. They are designed for horse stalls, somaybe you could try calling and asking for that? A compressedwood pellet for horse stalls.
> 
> Maybe try contacting some of the brands listed in other threads directly and asking if they know of any suppliers in your area.
> 
> ...


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

I think there might be wood pellets at petsmart,but if so they will be high. Gonna contact the lady aboutwoodypet and if that doesn't work out I will look again at petsmart.

Good idea about the carpet on the ramp, I'll do that. Wouldn't I have to worry about Tony ingesting it?

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> OurWalmart has wood pellets in the pet section,but they are more expensive because they are labeled forcats. Pet Shops should carry themtoo, but again more expensive.I still think the best bet is a hardware store orfire place shop. Maybe the local shopshave put the wood pellets away because they are seasonalitems.Another placemightbe a horse supply depot.
> 
> However Wood Pellets costs way less than any other types of litter (Carefresh).
> 
> ...


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

We are back from the vet BTW.Everything is looking good. He said Tony's eye is healing just as hehoped it would and the parasites in his stool are WAY less, and theones that are there are either dead or deformed.

He did say he saw a little too much yeast in Tony's stool, which wasalso a little soft, so he said I should give him a little yogurt tohelp out his GI tract bacteria.


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

I put 0.5cc of yogurt on a spoon and Tony lapped it up after a few quizzical sniffs!


----------



## wax32 (Mar 30, 2007)

So here is the little man, post doctorvisit. As you can see i went ahead and got rid of the beddingfrom his cage. I placed one of those grids above hiscarefresh for now. So far so good, he has been pooping inthere a lot.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 1, 2007)

Today we tried to get another set of the playpen walls, but the one they had at petsmart (in the same box as the onewe already have) didn't match! SO, we couldn't make his pen bigger.

But we did find a seagrass 5x7 rug to put under his play area, so he doesn't eat the carpet and get impacted.

We also got one of those cat tubes for him to run through. He seems to like it a lot.

You can see that we put a grass mat in his cage too.. he is loving to eat it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

Your pictures are gone.:jumpforjoy:ullhair:We need them back.

Susan:bunnydance:

PS

How's the little guys eye doing?


----------



## Haley (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi there! I dont know how Ive missed your blog before. Tony Montana is wonderful!

Is he your first bunny? He is a very lucky boy, I can tell he is aspoiled bun already Bless you guys for taking him in!

PS. as Susan said, a lot of your pics arent showing up anymore. Do youuse photobucket or tinypic? If so, if you edit or move the pics afteryouve copied the link here the pics wont show up anymore. Let me knowif you need any help 

I cant wait to see more of this special guy.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I love your dog in the yoda outfit!!

And you should try yesterdays news! they have it at petsmart but getthe big bag in the cat litter area it's cheaper and is just the same.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

They should be back now, I was doing a little work on my website. 

His eye is MUCH better, plan to get some pictures today.

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Your pictures are gone.:jumpforjoy:ullhair:We need them back.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:
> 
> ...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you! Yes he is our first bunny.I have my own webpage: I see all of the pictures when I gothrough the thread... Are they still missing for you guys? Ifso you can see all of the pictures in the thread, up till now at mypersonal webpage listed in myprofile. (Not sure if I am supposed to link it here? If not feel freeto remove the link.)

*Haley wrote: *


> Hi there! I dont know how Ive missed your blog before. Tony Montana is wonderful!
> 
> Is he your first bunny? He is a very lucky boy, I can tell he is aspoiled bun already Bless you guys for taking him in!
> 
> ...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks! I actually found a lady nearme that has horses and she buys woodypet by the truckload, so I have asupply now. I picked up two 30# bags for $12.

Pictures soon I promise! I just have to get the steaks on the grill first. 

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> I love your dog in the yoda outfit!!
> 
> And you should try yesterdays news! they have it at petsmart but getthe big bag in the cat litter area it's cheaper and is just the same.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Woop!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

My wife feeding Tony his yogurt from a spoon:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmm, gotta clean the toes!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ugg, I figured out why you guys aren't seeingthe pictures anymore: when I made the gallery the programchanged them all to lowercase .jpg and my links are to uppercase .jpg.

*EDIT-IGNORE:* [ Can any of you MODS edit the photo links so .jpg is in lowercase? 

If not let me know and I'll re-upload them as uppercase... ]


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nevermind, I'll just rename them on the server... will take a few minutes then you should be able to see them again!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, all you windows users, you should be able to see the pictures again.  You might need to hit refresh.


----------



## Krystalily (Apr 2, 2007)

Yay! I was wondering myself where all those pics went. I can't wait to see more pics of Tony Montana! Such a cute guy!:colors:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 2, 2007)

Tony is so cute, I really glad he's feeling better and that his eye is healing. 

I can't remember did you say what breed of rabbit he is (beside beingcute). I love his ears they are so big, he reminds me of "TheFlying Nun". LOL

Susan and the Gang :bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess you can see them now?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess he is a scrub. 

He came from a garden center originally so who knows what he is. Heonly weighs 1.8 pounds and the doctor GUESSed his age at 4 months. So Iam hoping he is a dwarf style mixed-breed.*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Tony is so cute, Ireally glad he's feeling better and that his eye is healing.
> 
> I can't remember did you say what breed of rabbit he is (beside beingcute). I love his ears they are so big, he reminds me of "TheFlying Nun". LOL
> 
> Susan and the Gang :bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is his "bad" eye, looking a lot better... and still a week to go on his antibiotics.







More pictures soon!

I am so glad he is doing this well... we are spoiling rotten!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, it's looking really good. 

You guys are doing such a great job with him. He's one very LUCKY bunny to have you guys as parents.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

The doctor seemed really pleased with how thngsare progressing and he said we shouldn't have to go back. Soprobably the next time he sees the vet it will to beneutered. 

When should a boy bunny get fixed? His testicles aren't showing yet, does that mean he isn't old enough?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ghost bunny, he sure moves fast!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Tony *REALLY* likes the grass mats we got for him!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Close up of his eye, as bad as it looks it was *SO* much worse when we first got him.






He may turn out to be not much of a Scarface after all!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

"OK, I think you have taken enough pictures for one day!"


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

Tony's litterbox training is going prettywell... he mostly pees in his box already! When he is out ofhis cage in his pen area, he eats up the straw mat we got him, thengoes back into the cage to the box to poop. Sometimes he getstoo busy eating pellets and forgets and just poops on the cage floor,but hey, he's a baby!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

"Something smells funny... HEY, stop laughing at my ears!"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 2, 2007)

Tony who's laughing at your ears? Maybe I will come Bunny Nap you if they don't stop laughing at your ears. 

You tell everybody that those ears are what makes you special and withthose ears you can hear much better when your Mommie or Daddy aregetting treats for you, I'm sure you can hear them open the Craisinpackage from far away.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## wax32 (Apr 2, 2007)

We don't really laugh at his ears but that's what the picture looked like he was thinking!

His ears make him special. LOL

And we forgot to buy craisins when we were at the grocery yesterday. I'll pick some up tomorrow. 

So far Tony's favorite munchy is cilantro. :bunnydance::clover::rabbithop


----------



## binkies (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh his eye is looking so good! Keep up the great job. He is so lucky to have found you!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 3, 2007)

I know I was just kidding I love his ears to.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 3, 2007)

Just catching up with this thread now, and Igotta say, Tony is CUTE!!! His eye is looking much better than it wasin the first pics - obviously the 5am treatment worked . Hereally is a lucky boy to have found such good bunny parents 

Jan


----------



## wax32 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!

He is getting wise to the whole medicine thing... it is getting harder and harder to get him to take it!

We even tried just putting it on a spoon like the yogurt, but he can tell the difference. 

BUT, I picked up some craisins today, so maybe if he is good he'll get a treat!

(OK, so he'll get a treat even if he isn't good.) :bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 3, 2007)

Alisha took this picture of him after I went to bed last night, enjoying some cilantro.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 3, 2007)

How many craisins can I give Tony at a time/per day?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I started out just giving him like 3 day,you'll know if u gave him to much it makes for soft poop. Now i givehim the same 3 or 4 but i might give him treats 4 or 5 times a day justdepends on how good he's being.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

I just gave him two. He seemed to enjoy them a lot. :colors:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

Started a comic...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a shot from tonite:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 4, 2007)

What a little sweetie he is, I've really enjoyed reading his blog.I love the comic strip as well!


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 4, 2007)

What a champion, I love how in the corner of the photos lurks a dog.... His/her face keeps peeking in from the side


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

I love the comic. That is awesome.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks all! Chewy is very concerned about Tony,he is worried that he will miss out on seeing him do something silly ifhe turns his head for one minute!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, what's this on my ear?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

What, it jumped to my other ear?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

This bowl is missing craisins!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

Seriously, where are the craisins?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

How's my eye look?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

What was that?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

A little privacy here?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Eye is looking good.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, I think so!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh goodness, it really does look like he is wondering where thecraisins are . The eye looks even better today. Looks like tony isgoing to be quite the liitle character 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 6, 2007)

OOh, I missed Tony Montana's story - he'slooking great, and looks like he is living the high life with hisawesome play area and toys!! He's a cutie pie!!

_____________
Nadia


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks!

You can't tell from the pictures there but we added another playpen setonto the first one so he has most of the living room to run in now,plus he can go into the dining room a little, where he has a hideyhouse that he can get in. He seems to be doing great, hiswounds are healing well, and his scabs are even beginning to goaway. We have high hopes for him!

Let me check out this camera thing...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 6, 2007)

Faster than your average camera!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter!

It has been two weeks since Tony's Gotcha Day!

He is doing so much better than I ever expected:






He still has a bit of a scab above his eye, but he certainly doesn't look ripped to shreds like he did we he first came home.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

You can see a little better here:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Family is arriving so here is one last shot, helikes to eat with his feet in his bowl and his butt in the litterbox... works out well!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 8, 2007)

He is SOO adorable! I'd hate to think whatwould've happened to him if you guys didn't take him home. Thinkingabout it makes me so sad, but it didn't happen :elephant:
I always see bunnies in the window at our Glamour Shots in our localmall... I have to look the other way, otherwise I would have an extra2-3 bunnies in my house every year. Easter is a great time of year, butunfortunately not so wonderful for our beloved companions.
P.S.
You guys did wonderful with his eye!! He's a very healthy little man.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## binkies (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I just love how he eats! Soconvenient for the little bugger. That eye is looking so much betterthan I ever would have believed. Great job!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

Ahaha I love this one!! So adorable!:inlove:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

That shot is one of my favorites too! 

After dinner it's time for a bath:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tony tends to spend most of his time in hiscage, even though he has the run of a pretty big pen while we arehome. I reckon this is pretty normal for a bunny only acouple weeks into his stay at his new home?


----------



## binkies (Apr 8, 2007)

It is his comfort zone. A safe place. He willget more curious soon and then you will see him running and doingbinkies all over the place.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

That's what I figured. We have seen him do what we figure are small binkies and it is very cool.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 9, 2007)

Tony washing!! :faint::hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

I adore Tony. I think he is one tough little dude.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Poor baby.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 11, 2007)

Made a video... link soon!


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Where is that video? All the Tony fans are waiting! :waiting:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't able to get online yesterday.. coming right up!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 12, 2007)

As promised:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCYpTppWdVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCYpTppWdVM[/ame]

Pretty much just Tony being a bunny... cleaning his ears and eating the rug!


----------



## binkies (Apr 12, 2007)

Yay!!! Thank you!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 12, 2007)

You're welcome! My wife was laughing at him so hard when she saw the video!

Maybe it was just 'cause she likes that song tho...


----------



## binkies (Apr 12, 2007)

He is just too cute! Those ears are so expressive.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2007)

Tony really gives himself a good wash, doesn't he, even between the toes . Totally adorable little man!

Jan


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yup, he really seems to like to clean between his toes!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Shh... I'm trying to relax.





How did my tail get so long?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mom made Dad move my pen so she could vacuum my House (the living room) so I got to go outside for the first time today:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

To be honest I wasn't really keen on being outside, so I stayed by my carrier, even tho it reminded me of going to the vet.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

I found a new plant! Dad said he wasn't sure if I should eat it:






Here is a close up:






Hey, look at that sweat bee! Can I eat this plant? It looks yummy!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

I like to make it hard for Dad to take a picture of me:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chewy came by to say hi!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

I decided I would let Dad get one good shot of me:






Mom says I have grown a lot!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

When Dad got in the pen to take my photo Chewy wanted to get in too!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

I told you I like my carrier!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mom says I have a little divot above my eye. Whatever that means!





It looks a lot better though!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Dad said I shouldn't eat too much St. Augustine grass:






But there is so much of it, I don't see what the big deal is!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

I asked Dad if I could eat these, but he said he would have to ask:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know how I missed your blog in the past...

Tony is just adorable..errrr, I mean handsome. You guys aresaints for taking him in. Keep spoiling that bunny.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chewy and I playing hide and seek: He can't see me!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't worry, I think he is set for life! We love him a lot.:bunnydance::bunnydance:

*missyscove wrote: *


> I don't know how I missed your blog in the past...
> 
> Tony is just adorable..errrr, I mean handsome. You guys aresaints for taking him in. Keep spoiling that bunny.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK, I am ready to go back in!






Seriously, Mom must be finished cleaning my house by now!






Thanks for looking, I love all of my fans!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

BTW, anyone have a clue what breed I mightbe? Dad says he thinks my color is "broken chinchilla",whatever that means!


----------



## cmh9023 (Apr 15, 2007)

His eye looks great!!What adifference! I love reading his blog and I love his name  Hedoes look like he's grown. What a sweetie!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## binkies (Apr 16, 2007)

He is one of the luckiest rabbits in the whole wide world!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, I know one thing for sure: he got a tummy ache from the St. Aug grass!

Poor guy has squishy poops today.


----------



## binkies (Apr 16, 2007)

Ooopsie! Tell him everything in moderation.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Apr 16, 2007)

Tony is so adorable. I couldnt even tell whicheye was the one that got hurtin your recent pictures!:bunnydance: Btw, you have a nice camera


----------



## wax32 (Apr 16, 2007)

I will!

*binkies wrote: *


> Ooopsie! Tell him everything in moderation.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks! It's his right eye. My camera is just a Sony Cybershot... point and shoot. 

*BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *


> Tony is soadorable. I couldnt even tell which eye was the one that gothurtin your recent pictures! :bunnydance:Btw, you have a nice camera


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 20, 2007)

I want more photos of Tony and Chewy, they areboth so cute! Chewy cracks me up! I love the way he's always peeking onTony its hilarious and adorable all in one!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is one I took last night:

Tony is growing into his ears...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 20, 2007)

Posing for the camera:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 20, 2007)

(In a scary voice "OK, you have taken enough pictures for now. Stop before I rip out your throat. J/K"


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

*You never know....:?*



*wax32 wrote: *


> (In a scary voice "OK, you have taken enough pictures for now. Stop before I rip out your throat. J/K"


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *You never know....:?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Exactly... deep down inside every bunny lies an evil monster waiting to come out...:shock:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 21, 2007)

hehe


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 21, 2007)

I _love_ his ears!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hmm. What's this?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure what Chewy sees in this thing...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Roux wants to get in on the action.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't want my picture taken, thanks.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

He's not cute like me anyway!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can Tony come out to play?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hang on, I'm trying to find a way out now...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Look, just jump over, it isn't that high!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooh, I dunno. Looks pretty high to me!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know you can do it!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

See, if you stand on your hind feet, you can look over!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Speaking of feet: mind are kinda dirty!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

A little privacy here?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe if I get upside down...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't look at me! I'm filthy!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe I'll try tomorrow Chewy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 22, 2007)

Hes getting so big. :inlove:


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2007)

Teehee I love Tony Montana! Ive been so busy Ivebeen missing blogs. Ive been sitting here looking at all the new pics!His eye is looking great.

I think this is my favorite pic:






I love his ears!! Im not sure about his breed, you may want to post inthe rabbitry to see if someone can help. Something about his patternreminds me of an English Spot..maybe a mix?

Hes beautiful though. He is one lucky bunny.


----------



## binkies (Apr 22, 2007)

I just love him to death. I WILL be stealing him as soon as I can figure out my plan.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Haley, I really like that shottoo. I have got a feeling he has some English Spot in himfrom looking at pictures on the web. 

I want to get him in to the vet soon to see about when we can get himneutered , plus so the vet can check his eye's progress and check hisears again. He seems to clean his ears a LOT and I am worried abouthead tilt after reading all about it here on the forums! Plus I want toget him weighed, it seems like he has doubled in weight since we gothim.

*Haley wrote: *


> Teehee I love TonyMontana! Ive been so busy Ive been missing blogs. Ive been sitting herelooking at all the new pics! His eye is looking great.
> 
> I think this is my favorite pic:
> 
> ...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am glad you live far away, for we would be upset if Tony were gone! 

*binkies wrote: *


> I just love him todeath. I WILL be stealing him as soon as I can figure out myplan.


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2007)

I noticed you said before that his *bits* hadnt descended yet, did the vet ever check to see if he was really a he?

They usually neuter at around 4-5 months. They can do it earlierthough, they usually want to wait until the boys are descended so theydont have to go through the abdomen.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well the vet checked when he was in for hiseye. He seemed to have boy gear. Of course it couldturn out to be a she. Vets have been known to make mistakes!What I saw looked like a boy though, round not a slit.


----------



## binkies (Apr 23, 2007)

He doesn't want you to see. Bashful!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 24, 2007)

Love the pics - all your fur kids are adorable 

Jan


----------



## wax32 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Jan. :bunnydance:

A little side note:

I made an appointment for Tony to see the vet tomorrow. He is stillleaving a LOT of cecals uneaten. I am going to take in asample and see if maybe the parasites he had were never completelywiped out. While we are there I will have him weighed again and haveDr. Dalgo check his parts again, to make sure he really is a boy.:shock:


----------



## binkies (Apr 24, 2007)

Great job being on top of things for him. Catching things early is so much better!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks! I agree, prevention is the best cure! Or, knowing is half the battle! Or something like that.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well. We just got back from Tony's trip to thevet. Fecal tests came back negative for parasites.Ears, A-OK. Weight up to 3.3 pounds from 1.8. PeeVERY ORANGE. (Tony had a boo boo in the carrier, no we need to giveTony a bath.) So, not sure why Tony is leaving so many cecalsuneaten, Doc says she looks heathy.

Yes, I said SHE. Turns out Tony is a girl! The Doc gave me agood look. He said we can probably get her fixed in anothermonth or so.


----------



## cmh9023 (Apr 25, 2007)

Now you can call Tony, Toni!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 25, 2007)

:mrsthumper: Turns out Tony is a girl!

Rainbows!


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 26, 2007)

hehehehe Tooooonyyy!!! Bangbang and Tony can start up a club for bunnies who pretended to be boys....:tongutwo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

Ohhh:shock:. I had one that I thought was a girl. Till I saw a penis.


----------



## binkies (Apr 26, 2007)

Gender fairy strikes again! :magicwand:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2007)

My Jackie was Jack for the first couple ofmonths that we had her until I noticed Wilbur was getting very friskywith her. Thank goodness we separated them. I amvery glad Jack turned out to be Jackie as her and Wilbur areinseparable now.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hehe! I am voting to keep calling herTony with a Y, but my wife wants it changed to Toni. What doyou guys think? :huh


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

Chewy REALLY wanted to get into this shot:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

Tony checking out one of Chewy's toy baskets.





Don't worry, I moved the fan right after this.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

"Hmm, what's in here?"


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

"More toys?"


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

Tony's brother Kosmo. He's old and frail.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

"Hmmm... Kosmo's bed is pretty nice!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

Toni with an I is nice. The dogs toys remind me of my dogs toys. Huge pile.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

"The heck is this?"


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

OK, so one vote for I.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

This one is kinda gross: Is this anexcessive amount of uneaten cecals? The vet hasn't been ableto find anything wrong with Tony.






She leaves 2 or 3 like this a day.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

And this is how orange/red her pee is:






When she had a boo boo in the carrier the vet saw it all over her, hercarrier and his table and never once flinched or thought it looked likeblood. Normal I guess?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

Couple of random shots that were also in this batch of imports, both taken by my wife:





Iris in our flower bed.





Me watering said flower bed. Okay, so not so many flowers... We do more container gardening.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice house and garden. Do you take Toni outside to play at all?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Susan, So far just once... weput up her Xpen in the backyard and she nibbled some grass and mostlystayed in her carrier! I guess because she was a gardencenter bunny originally her breeder didn't get her used to people, soshe is still very shy! I did get her to eat some pellets outof my hand today though. 

I also think all the trauma we had to put her through when she firstcame to us (administering meds and all) made her distrust us abit. Last night we "tranced" her for the first time andclipped her nails. Talk about an unnerving experience! I amnot sure who was more freaked out, Tony, or us!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2007)

You spelt her name wrong. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

To continue the yard thing: ourbackyard is a disaster for rabbits, if only we'd known ahead of timewe'd be adopting her. Azaleas, phylodendrons, ligustrum,iris, holly, just to name a few...


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hehe like I said, I prefer Tony! 

No reason Tony can't be a girl's name. 

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> You spelt her name wrong. LOL
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Apr 26, 2007)

It's going to be so hard to think of Tony as a girl. Either way though she is still the absolute cutest!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 26, 2007)

I keep calling her "him"...

I think leaving the name with a Y leaves room for amusing "remember when?" stories... :bunnydance:


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 27, 2007)

I like Tony with the Y! It gives me the giggleswhen the gender fairy strikes, when my sister was living in Indonesiashe had a few rabbits. She got this beautiful little Rex and called herSutra, a few months down the track she saw her beautiful little girlhas two somethings hiding in her fur.... She refused to call Sutra a'him'... so for the rest of that bunnies life Sutra was a "she" :?
The strangest part was she had her living with her other bunny Blinkywho was actually a female and they never mated... Sutra was petrifiedof Blinky she was a gigantic bunny bully...!!!!!!:shock:

Chewy is such a champion! hehehe that toy basket is amazing!!! Here Iwas thinking I was going over the top in buying toys for my puppy (4weeks to go woooo) but now I see I havn't gone far enough.... hehehe Ishall endenvour to collect at many toys for my puppy as chewy has!hehe!!!!!!!

Does Tony play with the toys at all? Or just inspect them?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 27, 2007)

*I vote for Tony with aY! She's so cute, I love looking at her pics. AndChewy is just Darling! That's the most toys I've ever seenfor one dog! If my two dogs start complaining, I'm blamingyou. Kosmo looks so regal and dignified, very hansom cat.
I have no ideaabout the cecals and redpee.I've read that the colour of urine has a widerange, but I've never seen any cecals or red peewith myrabbit.*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## wax32 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds like Tony with a Y is winning!

Believe it or not, Alisha recently got rid of a LOT of Chewy'stoys! Those two baskets also don't include the ones that arescattered around the house and in the backyard. 

Tony hasn't played with any of them really, just checks them out.

I really do hope that things are within normal parameters for Tony, after all she has been through.

- Dave


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm sure everything is just fine! Kiss my girl on the nose for me please.


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

Ooh, I thought he might be a she! Thats too funny.

With regards to the cecals and the pee, I wouldnt worry too much. Whats her diet like?


----------



## wax32 (Apr 28, 2007)

We feed her timothy pellets and hay, Kaytee brand on both.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm just seeing now that Tony is a she!:lol Gender fairy strikes again....

But she's such a cute little girly, I'm pleased she seem to be healing well.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 28, 2007)

EXCLUSIVE!






My mac, I'm sitting in the dining room so I can keep an eye on Tony...she has figured out that she can jump on top of her cage and then overthe Xpen...






When I first open her cage she just likes to give me a look.


----------



## binkies (Apr 29, 2007)

She is so smart! I bet you are wrapped around her little paw.


----------



## wax32 (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, we are both wrapped around her littlepaws. I spend more time worring about her than any of myother animals. Her uneaten cecals seem to be lessening though!

Here is a shot Alisha took yesterday:






Tony in her tunnel.

I cobbled together a panoramic view of our backyard in photoshop:





You can see Chewy toward the back left. Looking for traces of squirrel I reckon!


----------



## binkies (May 1, 2007)

Oh isn't that cool!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 1, 2007)

Wow great backyard. 

Do you have any Hawks or other birds of preyaroundthere? We have hawks flying around our place all the time sowe can't bring the bunnies out too often. We usually onlybring Buttercup out on the deck with the awningopened so thehawks can't really see him.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## wax32 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks!


Susan: No hawks or anything around, but our yard is aminefield of bad plants so I can't think of anyway to let her roamfreely. After I weed-eat the lawn in a bit I will take herXpen outside and let her play for a little while.

-Dave


----------



## wax32 (May 1, 2007)

Tony getting a good look at Alisha and her camera:


----------



## wax32 (May 1, 2007)

"Why are you holding the camera crooked?"


----------



## wax32 (May 1, 2007)

"Who me? I'm not doing anything!"


----------



## wax32 (May 1, 2007)

"OK! I'll chew on the matt instead."


----------



## kathryn303 (May 1, 2007)

hi svfsd(&lt;---lol...my bunny just hopped on the keyboard) His ears are so adorable! He looks happy.


----------



## wax32 (Jul 8, 2007)

I came home after playing golf and found poor Tony dead. Binkie free sweet girl, we will miss you!






It happened a few weeks ago, when the site was being transferred. She is buried in the backyard with a beautiful begonia marking her grave.


----------



## myLoki (Jul 8, 2007)

OMG! oh no! I'm so so sorry. I followed Tony's story the whole time. SHe will be missed. 


Binky free little girl!


t.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh no...I am so sorry! I got excited when I saw there was a new posting on Tony's Bunny Blog so I clicked right to it, and my heart just sank when I read it. I am so, so sorry. She had a wonderful life during the short time you were together. Do you have any idea what might have happened? Had she been sick at all? The picture you posted of her is beautiful.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.

Binky free Tony. You will be missed...


----------



## wax32 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. We have no idea what happened, she wasn't sick or anything


----------



## Pipp (Jul 9, 2007)

:bigtears:

This is so incredibly sad... 

Bunnies can provideour greatest joys ... and our greatest tragedies.

Unfortunately,as with any pet -- or human -- the latter is unavoidable. But although often masked by the pain,those joysmake it so worthwhile. 

I have to thank you for the simple joy of being able to read about Tony and her antics. I really hope you end up with another bunny thatwill help fill that huge hole inyour heartfor the bunny's sake --you guyswere such awesome caregivers --and also for us all. 

Thanks so much for sharing thatjoy. We're feeling your pain, too. 

:rip: Tony 



sas :cry2


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh NO!

I am so sorry Wax. 
In the short time you had her, it was a lifetime of love and happiness.
She was a beautiful bunny.

Binkie free Tony. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, no. I'm so sorry.

She had a great home with you two and I'm sure she knew how much she was loved. 

:bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry, I have tears in my eyes reading this. 

You guys were such GREAT Bunny parents, like SAS said I really hope you will get another Bunny at some point. You gave her so much Love.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't believe it! I don't WANT to believe it! I'm soooo very sorry.


----------



## wax32 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. We certainly did love her. She was getting to the point that she would actually hop up on the couch to check us out and come looking for us when we got home from work. (looking for treats!) 

We will miss her a lot. I cried the whole time I was digging her grave. We just need to remember her in all her happy binky times!

One day we will get another bunny, but I think it will have to wait until we move into a bigger home that we can totally bunn-proof so he or she will be able to have total freedom.

I'll still be around to read about all of your wonderful bunnies so this isn't goodbye!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh no, this is just sad beyond words, I am so so sorry. 

Binky freelittle Tony :rainbow:

_~Michaela and the girls~_


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh no im really sorry. She sounded like she was very loved and will be very much mised :cry2



R.I.P Tony:angelandbunny:


----------

